# Bruised Beak



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Hi All 

About a week ago Sandy was beaten up by a Girlie Tiel (Missy) :blush:
she can be quite aggreesive at times and in other words she dislikes him yet he follows her like a love sick puppy, so i was in the kitchen sorting there Bowls then I heard Sandy wimpering, she had lashed out at him and bite him right on the nose and it was cut so i went to fetch him out the cage where he was still hissing about his injury I bathe it and a few days later it was virtually gone (they heal quicker then humans  )

next thing I notice is his beak it has a right grey mark on it now,
I assume it's a bruise will this go away and how long will it take?

I only noticed the fullness today after his warm cosy bath and Misting,
he's such a kid that bird lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A beak grows like fingernails...so you'll see the bruised mark move down his beak until the beak grows out and it will be gone.

Hmmm...Is sandy starting to get hormonal? That could be a reason why Missy went after him.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Oh thats good to know,
his beak reminds me of those horrible fungal nail adverts on the tv for some odd reason its a bit grey then a tinted yellow pinky colour he needs to sort him self out theres perches in the cage for him to rub it down,

last week he also went flying into my net curtains all 3x Birds get to excited and when one goes flying the other 2 tend to aswell this often results in a birdie go around lol

it often happens if i leave the room,
there just way to clingy to me atm,
even teallie is coming round nearley had him a year 

btw sandy is hormonal but when it comes to the deed he doesn't know what to do he gets her then it's a caseof umm what do i do next, teallie see's whats going on and jumps to it!

there silly little things lol


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I posted something similar a while ago about Nimbus. Her beak was bruised too and it got bigger and had that yellow tinge you're describing and it went away after about a month as her beak grew. Needless to say, her flying skills have improved since she bruised it and she hasn't had an accident since.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

It has actually begun getting lower 
Sandy is a pretty good flyer normally, 
but when all the 3x Birds are out together they 
act daft sometimes lol


----------

